# Is your state currently stockpiling food?



## JustAnotherNut

Don't know about other states, but Washington sure is.....supposedly they are stockpiling for food banks for people in need .......in advance...for the need ahead.

Caught this video, about a local news story about the state stockpiling. The date is August 8, 2020






Then I checked for any other stories about it....and there were plenty, but here's a couple

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/st...need-due-pandemic/6P7JN5SJHVBVTBPBQ46GR4ZFNE/

https://www.investmentwatchblog.com...y-millions-of-dollars-of-non-perishable-food/

Since I don't have tv, I wasn't aware of this going on (well, I knew but didn't know it was made public). Some sources are saying other states and even the federal government are stockpiling.

Really makes you wonder just WHAT is coming


----------



## Real Old Man

If only they have the food, then you'll do whatever it takes to feed your family


----------



## stevekozak

Real Old Man said:


> If only they have the food, then you'll do whatever it takes to feed your family


That might not be as enjoyable for them as they are planning.....


----------



## paulag1955

What really irritates me about this story is that back in the spring when supermarket shelves were empty, government officials were castigating people for panic buying. You know, stocking up to be sure they could feed their own families, while all the while, the state was probably doing the bulk of it.


----------



## Chiefster23

paulag1955 said:


> What really irritates me about this story is that back in the spring when supermarket shelves were empty, government officials were castigating people for "hoarding." You know, stocking up to be sure they could feed their own families, while all the while, the state was doing the most hoarding.


Do as I say! Not as I do.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> What really irritates me about this story is that back in the spring when supermarket shelves were empty, government officials were castigating people for panic buying. You know, stocking up to be sure they could feed their own families, while all the while, the state was probably doing the bulk of it.


Or you could step it back a bit and maybe, just maybe.....that's why the shelves were empty in the first place. AND in the very beginning, when everyone thought it was just a regular flu, why did TP disappear???

It's one thing for everyone to stock up, but I really think it was more than people panic buying because there are still too many people out there that aren't preppers and don't believe there is a need to do so. Even now after having seen & experienced empty store shelves. I think those shelves were empty BECAUSE of the states prepping.

Then you have to wonder why are they prepping for something that hasn't happened yet. When the country is to reopen & regain jobs & economy......and they are stockpiling for the huge need that will come?????? IOW, they know what will happen, because it's planned. So make no mistake, these past few months have only been an appetizer for what is to come...


----------



## AquaHull

Great Reset ?


----------



## Piratesailor

Interesting. All building up to 11/3


----------



## SOCOM42

Most likely a lot of it will go to the "connected people" first.

I say this because the politicians in this state have a bunker in Framingham for themselves and families, 

continuity of government you know. I have been in that bunker, roof is about 6 feet thick.

Big enough that you can drive into it.

Table scraps for the rest of us.

I do believe that we are looking at a second attack of this virus or a similar strain this fall.

Every affordable cent I can muster is going into more food and other living supplies in preparation for such an event,

call it paranoia if you wish.

I don't thrust the bastards in power, and if slow joe gets in we are screwed, his successor is an outright Communist whore IMHO. 

There are several warehouses I know of around the state, but I don't know who owns them.


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> Most likely a lot of it will go to the "connected people" first.
> 
> *I say this because the politicians in this state have a bunker in Framingham for themselves and families,
> *
> continuity of government you know. I have been in that bunker, roof is about 6 feet thick.
> 
> Big enough that you can drive into it.
> 
> Table scraps for the rest of us.
> 
> I do believe that we are looking at a second attack of this virus or a similar strain this fall.
> 
> Every affordable cent I can muster is going into more food and other living supplies in preparation for such an event,
> 
> call it paranoia if you wish.
> 
> I don't thrust the bastards in power, and if slow joe gets in we are screwed, his successor is an outright Communist whore IMHO.
> 
> There are several warehouses I know of around the state, but I don't know who owns them.


The Patriots should be outside "the bunker" when the politicians come out , to refresh the tree of liberty.


----------



## SOCOM42

Mad Trapper said:


> The Patriots should be outside "the bunker" when the politicians come out , to refresh the tree of liberty.


They have also taken over the deep bunkers that were built at Ft. Devens right after they closed up.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> Or you could step it back a bit and maybe, just maybe.....that's why the shelves were empty in the first place. AND in the very beginning, when everyone thought it was just a regular flu, why did TP disappear???


Yes, that was my exact point. It was the state causing the shortages, not the panic buyers. That's not to say there wasn't panic buying going on, but what was the ratio of private vs public panic buying?


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> They have also taken over the deep bunkers that were built at Ft. Devens right after they closed up.


The bankers have the air force bunker in the Mt Holyoke range


----------



## stevekozak

Chiefster23 said:


> Do as I say! Not as I do.


Yep, some animals are more equal than other animals.....


----------



## Illini Warrior

filling up food banks in a state isn't anything new - that food isn't even GOV for the most part >>> only state I know of that has an official state FEMA type stockpile is Alaska - they have a food supply for the major cities for a few weeks - established that like 5 years ago ....

probably most vulnearable is Hawaii - they import a ton and could be cut off worse than AK >>> wouldn't want to a tourist trapped there or even a non-native living there - could get serious - really fast ....


----------



## SOCOM42

Illini Warrior said:


> filling up food banks in a state isn't anything new - that food isn't even GOV for the most part >>> only state I know of that has an official state FEMA type stockpile is Alaska - they have a food supply for the major cities for a few weeks - established that like 5 years ago ....
> 
> probably most vulnearable is Hawaii - they import a ton and could be cut off worse than AK >>> wouldn't want to a tourist trapped there or even a non-native living there - could get serious - really fast ....


Like you could become part of the natives menu.:vs_laugh:

Broasted ****** for the luau!!!:devil:


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> Like you could become part of the natives menu.:vs_laugh:
> 
> Broasted ****** for the luau!!!:devil:


That will spread Kuru! :vs_shocked:


----------



## paulag1955

Illini Warrior said:


> filling up food banks in a state isn't anything new - that food isn't even GOV for the most part >>> only state I know of that has an official state FEMA type stockpile is Alaska - they have a food supply for the major cities for a few weeks - established that like 5 years ago ....
> 
> probably most vulnearable is Hawaii - they import a ton and could be cut off worse than AK >>> wouldn't want to a tourist trapped there or even a non-native living there - could get serious - really fast ....


Sure, but a government warehouse isn't a food bank.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

My wife pays very close attention to world affairs. 
Several months ago she began to increase our one years supply of food to two and hopefully three.

We have no more room in the house, or several sheds, and both freezers and both refrigerators are full to the point nothing else will fit.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

SOCOM42 said:


> Most likely a lot of it will go to the "connected people" first.
> 
> I say this because the politicians in this state have a bunker in Framingham for themselves and families,
> 
> continuity of government you know. I have been in that bunker, roof is about 6 feet thick.
> 
> Big enough that you can drive into it.
> 
> Table scraps for the rest of us.
> 
> I do believe that we are looking at a second attack of this virus or a similar strain this fall.
> 
> Every affordable cent I can muster is going into more food and other living supplies in preparation for such an event,
> 
> call it paranoia if you wish.
> 
> I don't thrust the bastards in power, and if slow joe gets in we are screwed, his successor is an outright Communist whore IMHO.
> 
> There are several warehouses I know of around the state, but I don't know who owns them.


Well you know darned well all those supplies aren't for us commoners. If they force the vaccine that MAY actually kill us (Gates population control), why would they want to feed us????

Well once answer would be to fatten us up for the harvest.....:vs_shocked:

ok, that was just a sickening thought & not true.........is it?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

JustAnotherNut said:


> Well you know darned well all those supplies aren't for us commoners. If they force the vaccine that MAY actually kill us (Gates population control), why would they want to feed us????
> 
> Well once answer would be to fatten us up for the harvest.....:vs_shocked:
> 
> ok, that was just a sickening thought & not true.........is it?


I do not even take regular flu shots.
No way in Hades will I take a government shot. What's to say there isn't a micro chip hidden in there?

Some people may think that's crazy, but as a Vietnam veteran I will never trust my government. I know better.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

rice paddy daddy said:


> I do not even take regular flu shots.
> No way in Hades will I take a government shot. What's to say there isn't a micro chip hidden in there?
> 
> Some people may think that's crazy, but as a Vietnam veteran I will never trust my government. I know better.


Oh I agree completely...but I'm wondering if those supplies are only available IF people to take the vaccine. "no vaccine, then no supplies'.

Those of us who prep can do just fine, but those who don't? Well....


----------



## SOCOM42

JustAnotherNut said:


> Well you know darned well all those supplies aren't for us commoners. If they force the vaccine that MAY actually kill us (Gates population control), why would they want to feed us????
> 
> Well once answer would be to fatten us up for the harvest.....:vs_shocked:
> 
> ok, that was just a sickening thought & not true.........is it?


Soylent Green.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Local grocery has canned white tuna fish and 1/2-gal olive oil two for one, time to re-supply.........


----------



## JustAnotherNut

SOCOM42 said:


> Soylent Green.


I've never seen or read it (or whatever form it's published)......but from the sounds of it, I'm glad I don't know the full story and don't want to know. Besides, nobody would want to eat me, I'm a tough old bird


----------



## paulag1955




----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


>


Thanks but I don't think I want to watch it

Sometimes ignorance is bliss


----------



## Illini Warrior

what the coppers need to handle ANTIFA?BLM >>>>>>


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> Thanks but I don't think I want to watch it
> 
> Sometimes ignorance is bliss


It's just another dystopian book turned movie about the future. It was written in 1966 when we were being told that the planet couldn't feed X number of people.


----------



## SOCOM42

JustAnotherNut said:


> I've never seen or read it (or whatever form it's published)......but from the sounds of it, I'm glad I don't know the full story and don't want to know. Besides, nobody would want to eat me, I'm a tough old bird


They would do A modern process of what the Abo's do, put your gutted carcass in the ground for a week or two.

I would be nice and tender, ready to cook.

The modern equivalent would be gutting then into an industrial size food processor bones and all, homogenized,

chemicals added, stiffeners, rolled into flat form, cut, baked then packaged.

They do this curing process with top of the line beef products.

they hang a raw side of beef in a huge storage area at room temp not cold, and wait a couple of weeks to break down,

it is ready when a certain mold appears on the surface.

This is where and how the most expensive filet mignon come from.

The process is called aging.


----------



## stowlin

https://www.foxnews.com/world/china...customers-to-weigh-themselves-before-ordering

Interesting little story since it was based on the "state" looking to control food waste - CHINA in this case.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

SOCOM42 said:


> They would do A modern process of what the Abo's do, put your gutted carcass in the ground for a week or two.
> 
> I would be nice and tender, ready to cook.
> 
> The modern equivalent would be gutting then into an industrial size food processor bones and all, homogenized,
> 
> chemicals added, stiffeners, rolled into flat form, cut, baked then packaged.
> 
> They do this curing process with top of the line beef products.
> 
> they hang a raw side of beef in a huge storage area at room temp not cold, and wait a couple of weeks to break down,
> 
> it is ready when a certain mold appears on the surface.
> 
> This is where and how the most expensive filet mignon come from.
> 
> The process is called aging.


Thanks but I did not want to know that......well I did about beef, but not in regards to the movie


----------



## jeep123

anyone got a list of which states are stockpiling? its probably ALL, but i want to see articles.
Rumor has it that states are competing over these food resources...................................................


----------



## paulag1955

jeep123 said:


> anyone got a list of which states are stockpiling? its probably ALL, but i want to see articles.
> Rumor has it that states are competing over these food resources...................................................


Where did you see/hear that rumor?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

jeep123 said:


> anyone got a list of which states are stockpiling? its probably ALL, but i want to see articles.
> Rumor has it that states are competing over these food resources...................................................


I can't find anything that specifically names all the states doing it. Any articles just hint of other states and the federal government also stockpiling. But I agree that's it's probably all states cause I can't imagine only WA doing it. Especially to the tune of $6.1 million. What you do see in the article & video & news story is only a part of it. The rest hasn't been received yet.

It's highly possible (probable) that's why the store shelves were empty before this crap was labeled a 'crisis' and/or why it's been so slow filling back up. If you think about it, how long does it take to order & receive merchandise or food products on a regular basis pre-covid???

I used to work at Walmart and we'd get truck deliveries every day or two. Panic buying only happened after things started disappearing, so the shortages were happening before that....either at the distribution centers, warehouses or the producers. My bet is on the producers to warehouses, because the states were getting it first


----------



## OrneryOldBat

paulag1955 said:


> What really irritates me about this story is that back in the spring when supermarket shelves were empty, government officials were castigating people for panic buying. You know, stocking up to be sure they could feed their own families, while all the while, the state was probably doing the bulk of it.


Remember, it's only hoarding if you do it. It's planning ahead if its the government.


----------



## paulag1955

OrneryOldBat said:


> Remember, it's only hoarding if you do it. It's planning ahead if its the government.


Of course.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

OrneryOldBat said:


> Remember, it's only hoarding if you do it. It's planning ahead if its the government.


Well, they do tell us we need a few weeks or months of supplies in case of emergency so we're only doing what we're told like good little puppets.....right? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton

JustAnotherNut said:


> Well, they do tell us we need a few weeks or months of supplies in case of emergency so we're only doing what we're told like good little puppets.....right? :tango_face_wink:


Absolutely!

Let's just hope they don't turn around and say what's yours is theirs and what's theirs is theirs.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Everyone here has years of food stockpiled...... in grain bins....


----------



## JustAnotherNut

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> Everyone here has years of food stockpiled...... in grain bins....


Nope, I don't have nuffin, just like Old Mother Hubbard :tango_face_grin:


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Denton said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Let's just hope they don't turn around and say what's yours is theirs and what's theirs is theirs.


I've wondered about that and have been considering places/ways of hiding it.....but then I'd have to remember where I put it


----------



## Denton

JustAnotherNut said:


> I've wondered about that and have been considering places/ways of hiding it.....but then I'd have to remember where I put it


Gosh. Sis, is that you? Seen my car keys?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Denton said:


> Gosh. Sis, is that you? Seen my car keys?


Could be, I've got keys for vehicles I don't have. Ford, by any chance?


----------



## Denton

JustAnotherNut said:


> Could be, I've got keys for vehicles I don't have. Ford, by any chance?


Possibly, but I won't admit it after the last purchase. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## paulag1955

Denton said:


> Possibly, but I won't admit it after the last purchase. :tango_face_grin:


Why, did you buy a Focus, too?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Denton said:


> Possibly, but I won't admit it after the last purchase. :tango_face_grin:


I've not had much problem with them. My dear old Beastie van was bought from a sleezy used car lot. Had a few issues with the brakes that they paid to have fixed (legal issues there) and later found out it had been a rental at one time. Talk about a disaster waiting to happen.....but other than a few minor issues along the way, it ran like a champ for over 10 years & started every time. And over that time, I put it thru it's paces. Then one night, the boys took it to the store. #2 had pulled forward to back it into the driveway and nothing happened. Tranny gave out. I nearly cried for the loss of a old friend. It ended up at the junkyard, but I still have the keys for it.

Now I have an 80's something pickup with the 300 inline 6 which I'm told is a decent reliable engine. Unfortunately I can't drive it right now because it's on the bottom of #2's priority list. For one reason, because it's not a Chevy (his vehicle choice) and because his Chevy has more immediate needs. My Ford had been sitting in someone's field for several years and the floor boards are rusted out as well as the dual gas tanks. #2 did remove the tanks, then rerouted a tank set in the bed so it could be driven if necessary. Need to find either a new/clean tank or clean out atleast one of the others. They had rust flaking into the gas line & clogging the system & filter. AND #2 was trying to fix the rust in the floors and had cut out the worst of it, but hasn't replaced it yet. Any of it's current problems isn't because of it's manufacture.

If you think about it, there are no vehicles without their problems


----------



## Denton

paulag1955 said:


> Why, did you buy a Focus, too?


Escape.


----------



## paulag1955

Denton said:


> Escape.


We bought our daughter a Focus and there have been a lot of recalls on it. I hired a lawyer and made Ford buy back my Escape. But now I have a Cmax and I love that car.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

I never understood why there were "ford" and "chevy" people.. until I had a taurus and lumina with the same problem a/c pump was out.
Changed the Lumina's on the side of the road in about an hr.. the taurus took a week.. in the shop... and was a beeoch the whole time!! even the serpentine belt was a pain!! I am now a chevy guy!!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I never understood why there were "ford" and "chevy" people.. until I had a taurus and lumina with the same problem a/c pump was out.
> Changed the Lumina's on the side of the road in about an hr.. the taurus took a week.. in the shop... and was a beeoch the whole time!! even the serpentine belt was a pain!! I am now a chevy guy!!


It doesn't really matter to me as long as it runs and can get me from point A to point B and back again.


----------



## Green Lilly

Has anyone heard anything more on this? I have been checking news sources to see if any other states have confirmed that they are doing the same and it seems this one is on radio silence.


----------



## Beechnut

We should find out if they are dipping into the supply over the next month. Here at least the last 2 weeks of Sept. and first 2 of Oct. are the fall canned goods and pasta sales. I would say that if there is a shortage of canned goods over that time than the government is making sure supplies come to them first. It will of course be blamed on hoarders and aluminium can shortages or something like that though.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Green Lilly said:


> Has anyone heard anything more on this? I have been checking news sources to see if any other states have confirmed that they are doing the same and it seems this one is on radio silence.


I've noticed that too......and even in the article it says other states are stockpiling, but trying to find out which states are, comes up with nothing. So either the article was 'clickbait' or mum's the word.

Considering the shortages that were happening while all the experts and the country were denying the virus was even a problem......makes me think all states got their fill first and what caused the empty shelves then and why it's taken so long to get some stuff back on the shelves even now.

I used to work at Walmart and I know we'd get daily truckloads of food stuff to replenish what was sold, to keep the shelves stocked......so the empty shelves earlier this year wasn't at the store level, or even their distribution warehouse.....but further up the chain.


----------



## AuroraBird

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> Everyone here has years of food stockpiled...... in grain bins....


Ooh yeah, I kind of just grew up doing that kind of thing. Btw if anyone needs any sort of survival gear for a larger group (family with lots of kids, maybe) hit up the gas station. Those places have cheap food(tastes bad, but stays good 4ever), lots of blankets, multitools, etc. It's pretty cheap from there, too. It's a good resource. If you need something hastily, that is. Plus, you can pay in cash.


----------



## AuroraBird

Green Lilly said:


> Has anyone heard anything more on this? I have been checking news sources to see if any other states have confirmed that they are doing the same and it seems this one is on radio silence.


A heck of a lot of stuff is always like that in large scale governments, but right now I think we're looking for it even more. I can hardly find anything.


----------



## SOCOM42

My first car was a 1940 Plymouth 3 window coupe, next two were Fords then a Mercury.

For a long time it was F-250's, F-350's and Broncos, trucks were for the shop pickup and deliveries and logging.

This term is quite applicable, Ford, Fix Or Repaid Daily, which I did.

For the last 20 some odd years I favor Jeep Grand Cherokees, still have to fix the F'N things like anything else.

ADDED; the Jeeps give me a better ride than the Broncos did, do not have to get out to turn the hubs.


----------

